# What is your Holy Grail?



## Djudd (Jan 29, 2004)

Is there a bike out there that you have to have but cannot find due to any reason at all Mine is a 3Rensho Super Record. I've seen a few on eBay but not willing to send someone I do not know $2k or more so they can not send me a bike, add to that the eBay finds were significantly flawed in some way. I told my fiance if (when?) I do find the machine I will probably stop buying bikes (not bloody likely). Anyway what is your Holy (bicycle) Grail? Are you likely to find it? By the way I've already assembled the components for my 3Rensho ....Suntour Superbe Pro!!!!! just need that frame


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

good topic. this is always changing. for a while, i thought it was a custom mondonico, but i bought one, and i'm still searching e-bay for deals on other bikes. don't get me wrong, i love the mondonico- a lot! 

i was looking a a serotta the other day and almost bid, but i just wanted a frame, and not a whole bike. while i really liked the serotta, it wasn't my holy grail. i tend to prefer custom bikes, and one day, i'd love to have a richard sachs. atm, that is my holy grail.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great topic

My advice is keep looking... 

This was my holy grail. It look me 5 years to locate one in my size. Since LOOK made only 500 total, I'd just about given up finding one in a 50cm-52cm... I finally found one for MUCH cheaper than I was willing to pay too


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

My Holy Grail is about the "quest" not the bike. I'll never be satisfied!

Its a curse.

Although that Look is a definite looker......:thumbsup:


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd like to see a 753 Splendor. I know that's a columbus sticker, but I've seen pictures of Splendors that had 753 stickers.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Masi Team 3V with all sponsor stickers cleared over. Every steel tube on the frame was different... Red of course.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Masi and De Rosa*

I've been fixated on Masi's since a friend showed me in 1971 his Gran Criterium built by Faliero himself in 1969 during a vaction to Italy. I still remember it to this day and he still has the bike! In the last 10 years, Milano and early US one's have gone from affordable $1,000 with full Record, to out the roof so I've given up hope.

Raleigh Team 753, haven't seen on in a while.

Merckx Titane- European distribution only

Bianchi Ti Mega

I've done the Colnago, Gios Torino Super Record, Pinarello, Basso and Merckx bit but regretfully never came close on a De Rosa. Came close a couple of times and the bigger issue is my current warehouses, in-laws, sister and brother in law are maxed out and stuff that I can't have shipped to me in Shanghai.

US- Weigle (see Hickey's beaut), Davidson and Della Santa thank you.

As for 3Rensho, Djudd, this Katana cost me $600 and change about 8 years ago.

There are some other undervalued frames out there but given the massive price appreciation over the last 10-15 years, I will keep looking without disclosure.



Djudd said:


> Is there a bike out there that you have to have but cannot find due to any reason at all Mine is a 3Rensho Super Record. I've seen a few on eBay but not willing to send someone I do not know $2k or more so they can not send me a bike, add to that the eBay finds were significantly flawed in some way. I told my fiance if (when?) I do find the machine I will probably stop buying bikes (not bloody likely). Anyway what is your Holy (bicycle) Grail? Are you likely to find it? By the way I've already assembled the components for my 3Rensho ....Suntour Superbe Pro!!!!! just need that frame


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

I've had them all ... most were nice, some were not all that. now I'm just gonna make my own and have it exactly as I want.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*That's Easy*

It's the bike I used to own. It's the frame I search for on EBAY almost daily. It's the cracked frame I sold 7 years ago and shouldn't have. It's the cracked frame I should have hung on my wall as art

A Colnago Bi-titanio in Art Decor color scheme. Titanium. Twin downtubes. The updated frame with the 'diamond" shaped toptube. Beautiful frame. The earlier frames (with the round toptubes) have a nasty reputation for cracking the twin downtubes. Don't care. I want it.

My frame developed a nasty crack at the seattube/toptube junction. I tried to have it repaired but decided to spend the dollars on a new frame instead. I then sold the cracked frame on EBAY for $500. I fully disclosed the crack. Showed pictures, etc..... Still someone from Australia bought it from me. Amazing.

If I could find another one in my size, below the ridiculous going rate of around $1500 for the frame/fork, I would buy it. My wife would kill me, but I'll risk it. I would then coat the frame in all Campy and a Sella Italia flite saddle in yellow/black. Oh to dream.....


----------



## redfooj (Feb 8, 2007)

gios torino... not just any blue torino, but it has to be the one with the flat fork crown w/ coin in it!!! (1976 vintage??)

my friend also got ahold of a 70s merckx in this absolutely gorgeous orange color... it has the smoothest curving fork ever. immaculate condition except there was a hairline crack in the drop out, and he ended up selling it (61cm...too big for me); if it came in 56 i'd snatch it up in a second


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Djudd said:


> By the way I've already assembled the components for my 3Rensho ....Suntour Superbe Pro!!!!! just need that frame


you can just send those components to me. my 3rensho could use those parts. :thumbsup:   

i think my "holy grail" bike, currently, is a 50's curly hetchins with experto crede lugset. i've bid on a few over the last several years but never a winner. now they've gotten more and more expensive.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I'd like a Della Santa, but not with a threaded to threadless adapter... may still give ol' Roland a call and finally pull the trigger one of these days. and a (real) Masi and a 3Rensho


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Spirito said:


> I've had them all ... most were nice, some were not all that. now I'm just gonna make my own and have it exactly as I want.



a custom Spirito frameset? I'd like to see that


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

*Other than Ebay?*

Other than Ebay, does anyone have input as to where to look for your vintage frames/bikes. 
Ebay is time efficient, but there must be other sources as well without having to visit all the Goodwills, and garage sales.

I have found bikes I would like to buy, but they always seem to be too big or too small. What is the point of building them if you can't ride them and hear some say "wow, nice bike, where did you get that".

Thanks


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

I wouldn't mind stumbling onto a Mercian Vincitore with Super Record components. That would be sweet. Or maybe a Hetchins Magnum Opus.

My previous Holy Grail was a mid 70's Raleigh Team. I bought SB343 a few years ago and did a full teardown/rebuild on it, including replacing one of the rims that had a significant flat spot. The paint's a bit rough, especially on the toptube, but I decided to stay with the original paint and transfers. The bike came with first-generation Super Record; I've since swapped out the rear derailleur for a later model Super Record. The saddle and pedals aren't period-correct either, but I was going for comfort.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I want my old DeRosa back! Damn thief.


----------



## Djudd (Jan 29, 2004)

boneman said:


> .
> 
> As for 3Rensho, Djudd, this Katana cost me $600 and change about 8 years ago.
> 
> .


You ever notice when you really, really want something it seems like everyone has it but you ; )...$600 is a real steal in today's world...take care of it

peace


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Y'know, by now I think I've had four or five iterations of the ONE bike I just HAD to have. And they were nice. But as of late I've been much more into functionality and just riding for the sake of it. And it's kind of refreshing. The searching sure is fun, though. The having just didn't bring me the satisfaction I thought I'd have.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

Dave Hickey said:


> a custom Spirito frameset? I'd like to see that


you will 

i'm now accepting orders in advance. with a prompt deposit I could make you one by about 2011 ... start saving


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

For me, the search for the Holy Grail never stops. First, it was the Bridgestone RB1 and when I got that one, I went after the 3RENSHO and had it equipped with full Suntour Superbe Pro. Next was the Schwinn Paramount 50th Anniversary . Now, I'm in the hunt for a Serotta HUFFY in about 52cm or one of those 7-11 bikes.


----------



## Djudd (Jan 29, 2004)

Superunleaded said:


> For me, the search for the Holy Grail never stops. First, it was the Bridgestone RB1 and when I got that one, I went after the 3RENSHO and had it equipped with full Suntour Superbe Pro. Next was the Schwinn Paramount 50th Anniversary . Now, I'm in the hunt for a Serotta HUFFY in about 52cm or one of those 7-11 bikes.


wow!!! We have the same taste in bikes. I have two RB-1's (' 89 and ' 92 or ' 93) one is in full Superbe Pro, the ' 89 is in Sprint. I, of course, am still searching for my 3Rensho. 
peace


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

Djudd said:


> wow!!! We have the same taste in bikes. I have two RB-1's (' 89 and ' 92 or ' 93) one is in full Superbe Pro, the ' 89 is in Sprint. I, of course, am still searching for my 3Rensho.
> peace


WOW, that is cool  . I have 2 RB1's too, a '91 that was STI'd with Dura Ace 9speed and the '92 is all OEM. I just posted the RADAC in the fixie SS thread too.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Theres a couple. When I was a kid I had a Dyno Nitro in black/grey paint and then got a Univega aluminum bmx bike in a green anodized paintjob. i would love to get my hands on either just to go ride the neighborhood again. Aside from that ill take a Pegoretti decked out in record components. some day, just not yet.


----------



## Djudd (Jan 29, 2004)

Superunleaded said:


> WOW, that is cool  . I have 2 RB1's too, a '91 that was STI'd with Dura Ace 9speed and the '92 is all OEM. I just posted the RADAC in the fixie SS thread too.


Great bikes ..I love your Pineapple Bob reference in the photos


----------



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

Call me weird but I recently found my "Grail" I scored a Trek TX900 from may of 1977, it is my new project and there is no time line, it will get down as soon as I can find all that I need, bust just having the frame and fork in the house, has been a blessing, no more hours scanning for this bike now I save pennies and then look for parts...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

wow...I want the 3Rensho......my size and color too.......What to trade for a JP Weigle?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*I like*

That's what I want but in 753. Of course, I'm dreaming. I remember watching CRCA with Allis, Howard, Chauner, Dunn, etc. in the mid-70's dominate the US racing scene on just that bike.



Bill Silverman said:


> I wouldn't mind stumbling onto a Mercian Vincitore with Super Record components. That would be sweet. Or maybe a Hetchins Magnum Opus.
> 
> My previous Holy Grail was a mid 70's Raleigh Team. I bought SB343 a few years ago and did a full teardown/rebuild on it, including replacing one of the rims that had a significant flat spot. The paint's a bit rough, especially on the toptube, but I decided to stay with the original paint and transfers. The bike came with first-generation Super Record; I've since swapped out the rear derailleur for a later model Super Record. The saddle and pedals aren't period-correct either, but I was going for comfort.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

My dream bike is a lugged Bianchi, in celeste, 58cm top tube. Cantilever brakes, either old-style Campy brifters or downtube shifters.

It's not exactly a rare find, but I can't afford another bike so it remains on my wish list.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Not to offend or exclude.*

UK: Raleigh 753 Team Pro with SR and Brooks team pro saddle or a NR equipped Ron Cooper in British Racing green.

France: 531 Follis with Campy NR, or a Peugeot PY10, or a Vitus 979 with Mavic SSC components. 

Japan, 3Rensho with 7sp Dura-Ace.

US: A Jim Redcay with SR

Belgium: a late 80’s Eddy Merckx with SL/SLX tubing.

Italy: Cinelli Super Corsa or a Colnago Mexico.

Any one will do.


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> wow...I want the 3Rensho......my size and color too.......What to trade for a JP Weigle?


Sorry Dave, JPW doesn't tickle my fancy....yet  It looks like we're about in the same range of bike sizes. I've narrowed my bike range from 51cm to 53cm CTC but I occasionally keep some 54's.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

not sure that i'd call it a holy grail but there were two bikes that i've always lusted for - 


i've owned one of them for nearly 30 years -a 1980 derosa professional and it's still my all-time favorite











the one other bike that i need to ride/own before i die would be a late 70's sante pogliaghi italcorse.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*You want what you don't have . . .*

Here's my 3Rensho. I want a DeRosa with Super Record! (No I won't trade the 3Renso for one or anything else!)


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

boneman said:


> That's what I want but in 753. Of course, I'm dreaming. I remember watching CRCA with Allis, Howard, Chauner, Dunn, etc. in the mid-70's dominate the US racing scene on just that bike.


A few months ago I picked up a wool CRC of A jersey on e-bay! Yahoo. Just like high school. ;-)


----------



## bourget117 (May 13, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great topic
> 
> My advice is keep looking...
> 
> This was my holy grail. It look me 5 years to locate one in my size. Since LOOK made only 500 total, I'd just about given up finding one in a 50cm-52cm... I finally found one for MUCH cheaper than I was willing to pay too


I know exactly what you mean Dave. This bike is my holy grail as well for over twenty years since I purchased it new.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

since several of you have mentioned the MASI 3v here's one that's on craigslist in San Antonio. i don't know the owner but i have seen this bike listed here for a while. http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/bik/730263615.html


My holy grail currently is a Steel Fondriest X-Status/w matching chrome fork in a 49-50 size, had one that was a 53, 54 top tube, way to big, but i rode it anyway. sold it thinking i'd come across another one, haven't yet. Building a custom is easier than waiting for one to show up.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

With 3 Look 753s in this thread, The Look 753 is beginning to "look" . . . . HeHe . . . less of a Holy Grail, but more of a popular bike. I will say it was may favorite bike back then for sure. 









Now show me a Splendor, and you'll show us something special.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

saw this as one way to get your holy grail. is it cheating? I think not if you get what you want.
http://www.speedplay.com/speedplaylabs/masi/index.html


----------



## scarsgo (May 5, 2008)

Man, you guys have some beautiful bikes. When I first got into road cycling, I always had an unnatural longing for a Ciocc or Tommasini (and I still do to be honest) but luckily I also set my sites on a more attainable model.... a 1986 Panasonic Team America. 

I don't know what it was about the '86 Team America but I wanted one pretty badly from the first moment I saw one in the catalog. The only problem was that I found it was much easier to find a Ciocc or Tommasini than a Team America.

Finally snagged one in May of this year...


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

easy....


CINELLI LASER... road or track frame.... done... 
COLNAGO gold whatever.. with full 50th anni parts.... 
KHS TRACK AERO 99.....
MERCKX MOLTENI


----------



## krhea (Dec 8, 2007)

My list of holy grails include 10 bikes of which I currently own 4:

1. GIOS:


















































2. violet Paramount:


































3. Colnago Arebesque: currently in the paint shop for restoration help,










4. Neo-classic Molteni custom build:
Photos not shot yet...


Thanks for the look. Great bikes everyone.

KRhea


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The one I want is made by someone viewing this thread. Cross. 58cm TT. Red. For racing/back roads. 

No luck yet.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

My Holy Grail is a circa 1898 Wright Van Cleve, but I'd settle for a Wright St. Clair of the same vintage. I dream about coming upon one exactly my size in a dilapidated barn somewhere in Central America. It's far from the best riding bike, but it was built by two brothers from Dayton who later became very famous.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Scooper said:


> My Holy Grail is a circa 1898 Wright Van Cleve, but I'd settle for a Wright St. Clair of the same vintage. I dream about coming upon one exactly my size in a dilapidated barn somewhere in Central America. It's far from the best riding bike, but it was built by two brothers from Dayton who later became very famous.


that'll never fly.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

thinkcooper said:


> that'll never fly.


:lol:


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

nice Gios. that's one of my Holy Grails, fortunately I'm this m/---\m close to finishing it. just need to find the right seat, and a 42t SR chainring and i'll be good. full panto like yours.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

For a long time I thought that Cinelli Laser Corsa was a holy grail bike for me. I found one in a shop in Italy a rear or so ago and started amassing proto C Record parts to build it up. I never really got inspired to put it together though and so it continues to sit on my shelf. One day it will go on the block or better be trade bait. 

My current list of bikes that I want:

De Rosa with the square-ish fork crown
Sachs
J.P. Weigle
Look Hinault
Lemond/Z 
Merckx/7-11
Cunningham road
Rossin Ghibli Mondrian

I'm not going too hard to find any of these but the Cunningham and Weigle are at the top of the list and I would go for either in a heart beat should I stumble on to 'em!


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Ever since I fell in love with cycling and bicycles in the mid '80s, I have always lusted after this:


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

orbeamike said:


> Ever since I fell in love with cycling and bicycles in the mid '80s, I have always lusted after this:


Whoa!!!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*British MoD Rolex Submariner 5513 (Milsub)*

Wait. What? Forgot we are talking bikes. My bad...

Bikes, who can have just one? My Holy Grails are the ones I either rode as a youngster or wish I rode, and the fun in finding one and building it up, for me at least is half the fun!. So for me, it was the Italian Gios, Tommasinis, Pinarellos, Zullos, De Rosas, Bianchi, Picchios, Colnagos, the Japanese Miyatas, 3Rensho, Bridgestone, Panasonic, American Paramounts, Howard, Tesch, and British Raleigh Teams. There weren't too many British brands where I was from other than Raleigh, of which I did own growing up but not a Team.

This Zullo was my Holy Grail for a long time and I finally found one, restored it and it now takes center stage in my stable.










As was a Tesch, among others... 










Tesch built Specialized Team Allez...










Still love my old Miyatas even after all my "new" bikes...


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

There are a few on my Holy Grail list…

1.50-51cm Merckx 711, gold outlined decals, Columbus TSX w/ internal housing. One popped up on Ebay a year ago on my b-day for $1500, by the time I got the cash together some Aussie snagged it.
2.Somec Air – Just got one! Now I need to decide on how to paint it…
3.Colnago Master Candy red over chrome w/ internal housing (I think I am getting over it though)
4.Holdsworth Professional
5.Original Sante Pogliaghi, I know where one is, MINT!, but the crack smoking hoarder wants 3k for it!
6.Takhion TT
7.3Resnho to fill the empty Japanese bike spot in my quiver, but I will surely be outbid by the die hard 3Resnho fans here.

If I had to choose one… the Merckx.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Confente for me !

I've had almost all the others I've ever lusted after!

I still may buy the replica that's for sale.

Or have Spectrum build me a 30th anv. model.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

jr59 said:


> Confente for me !
> 
> I've had almost all the others I've ever lusted after!
> 
> ...


That Confente replica is stunning, and the seller is a legend in his own right. If the said bike were sized 60 I would be VERY tempted.....


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Colner with all panto'd components. The best ones are almost identical to Colnago Supers, but much less common. 

Colner and Confente both use a Spade in their logo. Some unscrupulous dealers have sold pantographed Colner components on EBay as pantographed by Confente.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

orbeamike said:


> That Confente replica is stunning, and the seller is a legend in his own right. If the said bike were sized 60 I would be VERY tempted.....


Thanks, I am well aware of him. He does VERY nice stuff.
I think that bike would be a touch to big for me. At least that is what I keep telling myself.

Truth be told, I have to many projects to complete to buy that bike right now. I do really like it though!


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Having recently completed the build on my new Chris Kvale and taking delivery of a heavily used Richard Sachs cross frameset, I don't need another bicycle atm.

But my wife is just itching for a new bicycle.

We keep going back and forth between Kirks, Kvales, and Anderson's.

Any of those would be solid choices and I would love to see her face on a brand new hot rod built just for her.


----------

